# [BSL] Pit Bull Predicament Conference at Suffolf Community - Newsday



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/4-0&fd=R&url=http://www.newsday.com/news/columnists/ny-hopets5660447apr24,0,5525838.column&cid=0&ei=tQIfSOfPMpSoygSi9LXZCQ&usg=AFrqEzcKcT9nWPK14EqELF5xc20FVRubGA">Pit Bull Predicament Conference at Suffolf Community</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>Newsday, NY -</font> <nobr>Apr 24, 2008</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>Of course, pit bulls can and do bite, but so does every <b>breed</b> of <b>dog</b>. Because a chomping Lab isn't as newsworthy as a marauding pit bull, media coverage <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

